# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Интернет трафик

## Патриарх

Здравствуйте! 
Подскажите программы(желатильно указать где можно скачать) которыми можно учитывать используемый интернет трафик для 10 компов в сети. Сеть на Win XP, без сервера.

----------


## D3i

Trafficinspector ot smart-soft.ru

----------


## Патриарх

> Trafficinspector ot smart-soft.ru


А устанавливать его надо на каждый компьютер?

----------


## Pylot

не ставь! г"вн0 полное, проц на 100%, оперативы около того, сделано очь коряво, если есть какой-нить старенький рii, поставь себе микротик, лучше пока не встречал системы

----------


## Патриарх

> не ставь! г"вн0 полное, проц на 100%, оперативы около того, сделано очь коряво, если есть какой-нить старенький рii, поставь себе микротик, лучше пока не встречал системы


А что такоее "pii"? И что за программа "микротик"? Если подскажешь ссылку где скачать буду премного благодарен.

----------


## Pylot

pii это пентиум второй :), www.mikrotik.com официальный сайт, если что могу скинуть ссылочку на крякнутую версию

----------


## adrian_san

TMeter - http://www.tmeter.ru/

----------


## vitalvarna

UserGate - оптимальный вариант, в сети есть крякнутые, нормально работают. Ставишь на сервере(или на любой машине, где Inet), не требет привязки к IP,  то есть  без разницы, 0.1, 0.2, 1.150 и т.д. У трафика инспектора, надо что бы у машины, на которой он будет стоять, IP был 0.1

----------


## gavru

Поставь это: http://traffpro.ru
Встреный файрвол пользовать можно без кряков и прочей ерунды,  поддерживает сколько угодно компов

----------


## Th0r

> pii это пентиум второй :), www.mikrotik.com официальный сайт, если что могу скинуть ссылочку на крякнутую версию


если не трудно, кинь ссылочку на крякнутую версию

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

Trafficinspector ставил на свой комп,но проблем много изза его метода работы,пришлось под него комп выделить...
и с настройками полный пипец... что нить попроще надо,более понятную прогу

----------

